# I am getting ready to start beekeeping



## Darryl (Nov 2, 2009)

Castro Valley, CA
I have been thinking about beginning beekeeping for about 10 years, but have not lived in an area that I felt I could start this hobby. But I am going to be moving to a larger property with lots of room for gardening and beekeeping. Looking forward to talking with other beekeepers on the forum!


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome Darryl, you live in a wonderful area for beekeeping! 
Also good time to start planning and ordering stuff to be ready in the Spring.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Darryl,

Check out the Alameda County Beekeepers Club. They usually meet in Oakland.
Or come on over and join our club Mount Diablo Beekeepers Association. We meet in Walnut Creek.


----------



## noahsbees (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!!

Noah


----------



## Olive (May 17, 2009)

Hey! Welcome to the wonderful world of beekeeping!! Last year was my first year - I loved it and with any luck I'll be starting year two next spring


----------

